# Surprise catch on 'Sargent' beach



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

My full conditions report is on fishing reports page, but had to post this here. Found an arrowhead on the beach in Sargent. Made my month fishing-wise!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations! I hate you until I find one.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Cool deal, I found my first one not too long ago here in waco.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Arrowheads*

Cool! I've hunted for them you years; hadn't yet found my first until yesterday. Even had one around my neck at the time. I moved a ton or two of river rock along the Llano, and I have a place in mind along the Trinity up near Oakwood, TX. My Aunt has given me two she dug up doing gardening in Noblesville, Ind. I have a growing collection of them here at home, but yesterday's find is numero-uno (except for the attached Obsidian one from Belize that I paid a little too much for. Fortunately, it was from a wealthy oilman collector, so I am confident it's legit.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool find. I've pulled prehistoric horse teeth out of the clay there.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Historic horse tooth*

Bro, I can't believe you mentioned the extinct horse tooth. I found one last summer on Matagorda (as I was dragging a 35 lb. ray onto the beach). I'll find the image and post it here.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm shocked the sand didn't erode that into dust.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Pre-historic horse tooth - I found the pictures*

Bigdav, I found the pictures I took of the pre-historic shark tooth I found last summer on Matagorda. A paleontologist at the nature center on Matagorda identified it when I took it in to them. He took me in the back, unlocked a box there, and showed me three others they had. Mine was a better specimen than the 3 they had. Very cool. When I first picked I up I thought the marble red in it was aragonite until it dried off. Saw then it likely wasn't a mineral. (I have a sizeable rock and mineral collection.)

Matter of fact, I bought an Obsidian arrowhead from Belize (and 4 other Texas arrowheads) at an antique store in Bay City (I think that was the small town maybe 35 minutes north of Matagorda) that same day while down there. So happened that the man and his son, who owned the collection, was at the place when I dropped in the second time that day. I had bought 4 arrowheads but that Obsidian one kept calling me back. I had spent 2+ hours along the Colorado River that day looking for arrowheads (found debris & snakes only). Did catch four sharks that day and a sizeable ray! A great day all-in-all.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the find! That would've made any day a great day to me.I've never heard of anyone finding points on the coast beach.There's a sandy beach on the Oklahoma side of Lake Texoma that has lots of arrowheads.Several of mine came from there and from our deer lease on the Llano river so. of London.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool find, never heard of one found on the beach either. I've only found one partial clearing land between Kerrville and Rocksprings.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

When they impounded Lake Livingston in the 70s, we used to hunt arrow heads along the creek banks and points. I was a teenager and the adults we hunted with most had tons of them. They had shadow boxes full of them. 

We were teal hunting one fall, parked the boat on a sandy point before daylight. Came back to the boat and found a bunch of heads just laying on top of the sand. Lake level had been up that winter before and washed them to the surface.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome. I'd love to find one someday while looking for one. The chance encounter on Sargent beach was a God-thing. Praise broke out on the beach around 10:15 a.m. that day.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool find!! It's always a neat feeling when you pick one up and realize how long ago someone had it in their hands, and imagine what the land was like back then.


----------

